# Finaly the G 1.....(FAO peeps who wanna lol)



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Thaught I woud finaly post some bad pics of me:eek:

This is after my first cycle of [email protected] EW for 12 weeks

I have gone from 93KG to 103 KG, so gained 10KG about 22lbs

This pics are only a couple of days old, as im holding alot of water, will post some when im in PCT

First the befor shots...oh and excuse the bad pics!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

After....(had to post a few, due to bad pics/light poses ect...)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

your the whitest morrocon i have ever seen lmao!!

dont need to comment on ur pics as i see u in real life all the time..lookin soild mate nice lil cut up and u'll be laughin


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you look a different person from the back g1


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

nice pics great one, got some real thick arms as well mate, ditto with db about cutting up

great stuff gr8 1

nice boxers as well, are they fireman sam ones ???


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

..


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> your the whitest morrocon i have ever seen lmao!!
> 
> dont need to comment on ur pics as i see u in real life all the time..lookin soild mate nice lil cut up and u'll be laughin


Thanks bud!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> you look a different person from the back g1


yeah my back has made the biggest improvement


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Looking good bro...

Back looks good - doing dead is starting to show  - and on your MM

I reckon your arms are going to blow up soon for def


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

dynamatiz said:


> nice pics great one, got some real thick arms as well mate, ditto with db about cutting up
> 
> great stuff gr8 1
> 
> nice boxers as well, are they fireman sam ones ???


LOL, no tigger from winni the poo!:tongue10:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but you have way too much clutter in that room, those shelfs are crazy:eek:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL. thats my girls room, my room is worst


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Wondering if it would be possible if somebody could post my pics for me.My email address is [email protected]. If you email me your address I will send you my pics(hope,s of competing in 9weeks but the pics are 13weeks out and 5-6pounds heavier thanI am now).


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

are they in 3 different stages g1 you seem b getting better each time i scroll down not much bf either well done!

what you gonna do after your pct and break go for more size or cut?

whats your stats mate before and after?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice pics bud - difference is amazing - looking very chunky now. Nice work!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> are they in 3 different stages g1 you seem b getting better each time i scroll down not much bf either well done!
> 
> what you gonna do after your pct and break go for more size or cut?
> 
> whats your stats mate before and after?


yeah in the ones in dark are most recent! Winni kickin in 

I have gone from 93KG to 103 KG, so gained 10KG about 22lbs

oh and im 6ft1ish


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Nice pics bud - difference is amazing - looking very chunky now. Nice work!


thanks m8:love:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Tried to rep you but alas I couldnt


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Tried to rep you but alas I couldnt


Ditto, lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

bout time too, you log chomper!

lol

nah serious mate, cracking improvement...

i like the delts from the back and traps look wicked too,......

bump what others have asked,....wots the plan,? another bulk this year, or try a cut for the summer, ???

you gotta have a plan bro,...most important thing of all is a clear direction,

make the decisions and build a plan round them....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking good mate, dont forget to work on those lower abs tho.

Looking leaner at the top than at the bottom.

Great improvements tho mate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks guy's, yeah I want to do another bulker, il just try to eat a little cleaner which should help with the bodyfat, and yes my lower abs do not exsist! lol, which is doin my head in as i need to work more on them! (i dont do any abs, which prob shows, lol) man time while im doin the winni and loosin the "Bloat" ill work on them best I can, im gonna do some clen/t3 and t4 mix (low dose 25mcg) durin PCT so hopefully drop some bodyfat in the lower abs area


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW ASH!!!!

AMAZING growth. Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I think it it the KFC that is killing the lower abs 

You look really good tall one. TALL IS GOOD!

You are going to be a MONSTER

x

x

x

T

Ps, You are the whitest brown boy I have seen. I have more colour in the winter than you! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok ash fuk them! see u in KFC 1:05 standard procedure


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> ok ash fuk them! see u in KFC 1:05 standard procedure


Standard rude boy! I attribute my mass due to KFC!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> WOW ASH!!!!
> 
> AMAZING growth. Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I think it it the KFC that is killing the lower abs
> 
> ...


thanks babe


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Careful with the T3/Clen, etc post cycle mate.

Dont wanna go losing your muscle


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Careful with the T3/Clen, etc post cycle mate.
> 
> Dont wanna go losing your muscle


Yeah i know, thats why im not doin ECA, low dose of t3 is anabolic due to increased protien synthasis


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> WOW ASH!!!!
> 
> AMAZING growth. Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I think it it the KFC that is killing the lower abs


Stop picking on colonel Sanders or we'll really fall out!! :gun: :tongue10: :blowme:

You're looking good big man. When are you thinking of leaining out? In time for the Summer hoochies I hope? 

Predator


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Predator said:


> Stop picking on colonel Sanders or we'll really fall out!! :gun: :tongue10: :blowme:
> 
> You're looking good big man. When are you thinking of leaining out? In time for the Summer hoochies I hope?
> 
> Predator


yeah, im gonna do the clen/t3 and t4 mix (low dose) next month, in time for my holiday in june to algarve! then will put it back on with sum piri piri chicken:tongue10:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

keep the protein high bud, keep the protein high!

i'm going to get some clen/t3 for during my cycle too - don't want to look reet chubby for all the gorgeous ladies in summer now!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Predator said:


> Stop picking on colonel Sanders or we'll really fall out!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

crazycacti said:


> keep the protein high bud, keep the protein high!
> 
> i'm going to get some clen/t3 for during my cycle too - don't want to look reet chubby for all the gorgeous ladies in summer now!


\

Some girlies like chub! I have been known to be a chubby chaser! It all depends, not any one 'package' that I am entirely set on.

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you look like gary glitter in the mirror. lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude, I'm impressed


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Big improvement mate. You can definitely see that in the pics in the room. 

BTW, I see you're a Fitness First man. Every one of them must look identical!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd mate, keep it up, i'm u'll look nice in a pair of trunks.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big said:


> Looking good dude, I'm impressed


thanks huny buny:love:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

romeo69 said:


> Looking gd mate, keep it up, i'm u'll look nice in a pair of trunks.


you comin on to me?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> you comin on to me?


Well u know how it is, lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

[quote=Tatyana

OMG I must confess, my 'nurse' last weekend fed me a KFC while I was in recovery.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

wheres the tigger pants that i was promised


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> wheres the tigger pants that i was promised


what!!!

you want em sending to you!!!???

thats just wrong!!!

least let him give em a scrape out first!....

Lisa mate .....i worry girl.......i really do!!......

you were once someones little pricess, watching tweenies and playing with dollies.....

then Baz came along!!!.........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> wheres the tigger pants that i was promised


first post on the thread u muppet! u got spunk in ur eyes again  :bounce:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> first post on the thread u muppet! u got spunk in ur eyes again  :bounce:


ohh sh!t PSMLMAO!!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

yes ive seen them now i was expecting better

Raikey im still a little princess theres now worry about that haha


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lisa said:


> yes ive seen them now i was expecting better
> 
> Raikey im still a little princess theres now worry about that haha


I'll get a better one to you


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lookin a lot thicker mate, well done.

great improvent from the before pics


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

if you grow much more you wont fit in the room in the first pics , anyway nice work keep it up


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LMFAO DB and Raikey  NIce work G1! Keep at it bro!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big improvement.

Lats and traps exploded.

I would cut before your next cycle.

I noticed when I carried some extra bodyfat I gained both fat and muscle.

there is a great article by John B.

If it was me, I would cut for summer, then get your bulker going on, other wise you will have to diet for longer.

It will be easier to see your problem areas too.

That was a pretty big improvement.

What was your cycle exactally?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Big improvement.
> 
> Lats and traps exploded.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud

Weeks 1-4 Dbol @40mg ED

Weeks 1-6 sust @250mg EW

Weeks 6-10 sust @500mg EW(i bumped it as i didn't notice much)

Weeks 8-12 Winni @50mg ED

Weeks 12+ PCT


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, you respond well to gear.

What does your PCT look like?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

1-2 Clomid 100mg

3-4 Clomid 50mg

1-3 Nolva 40mg

4 Nolva 20mg

and some clen t3/t4 mix low dose


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

have you finished pct yet g1? keep us posted what gains you keep mate

why the t3/t4 mix? how does this help ?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ash,

ERR I alsways get a bit nervous about peeps doin t3/t4 as I see how many thyroid glands fail anyway.

It is such an important endocrine organ, regulating metabolism. Is it really necessary that you do it?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

I think it's deffo bulk time, but that's just me, I'm in the "Resume bulking BEFORE your abs show" school of thought, and like Paul says, I think all you need is not to strip the gut fat off, but to hit your abs to bring them out.

It looks to me like you've come a long way anyway, so keep it up.

Gotta admit, I was a bit surprised that you're 103Kg, but if you're 6'1" that would explain it!

Good work!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ash,

Second post, third pic in of your back, would be a FAB new avatar for this site!

x

x

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Ash,
> 
> Second post, third pic in of your back, would be a FAB new avatar for this site!
> 
> ...


Thanks T, Will do


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

lookin good G1, keep up the good work


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

nice work, like db said, soon as you cut up you'll look quality!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

just saw the new pics.


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

looking good mate,the difference in every pic is incredible

especially love the shoulders dude


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I have read this post through from beginning to end and stand in awe, fantastic results mate, keep pumping it.:tongue10:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)




----------

